# My laser is a jewel! petty by raisedbybrocks



## sachem allison (Sep 21, 2011)

I just received this one, a day after I received Spike's Pettysuki, were Spike's is a gorgeous example of utilitarian form and function, Will's is almost jewel like in its appearance, the petty is light as air and is as thin as tissue paper. The Maple burl Handle places all of it's beauty in the forefront, while Spike's is more mysterious and alluring. I have a deep love for old school Damascus and this does not disappoint the pattern is like oil on water. Etched deeply and hand rubbed to a high luster. I see this and I think smoked steel on ancient Viking swords. It's that good
This knife came out of the box damn sharp. The edge shimmers. I don't know if it is sharp because he worked his magic or because the blade is so thin, or both. Whatever it is I approve. The blade is flexible yet surprisingly stiff for such a thin blade.
I have used it all day to chiffonade herbs and to thin slice smaller pieces of proteins with amazingly smooth results. definitely suited for more delicate work, perhaps I shall make it my sausage knife.
Everyone here wanted to grab and use Spike's pettysuki. but nobody wanted to touch Will's petty not out of lack of respect or that funky hump on the back, but because they didn't want to do anything to mess it up. They respected them both, but in very different ways.:thumbsup:

Petty
Specifications
Materials &#8211; 15n20 and plain carbon, (ave. 0.8%C) this is a high layer W&#8217;s pattern forged out so the W&#8217;s stretch out and unravel. I call it unravelled W&#8217;s.
Blade length &#8211; 156mm
Blade width &#8211; 31mm
Blade Thickness &#8211; 1.8mm tapering to 1.2mm to 2/3rds of the spine, before tip taper.
Handle length &#8211; 118mm
Handle Materials &#8211; Maple Burl.
Balance point &#8211; Finger on Choil.
Grind &#8211; Full flat with approximately 7 degree per side secondary. Micro-bevel set at 11 degrees per side.
Finish - Hand rubbed to 1200gt.







http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy262/catcheside/IMGP1007.jpg
http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy262/catcheside/IMGP1008.jpg
http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy262/catcheside/IMGP1011.jpg
http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy262/catcheside/IMGP1005.jpg
http://i798.photobucket.com/albums/yy262/catcheside/IMGP1006.jpg


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 21, 2011)

these are my pictures, not as good as Will's. I can't figure out this new camera


----------



## wsfarrell (Sep 21, 2011)

Gorgeous knife. Thanks for the details on grind and finish.

Can you share pricing on this and the pettysuki?

And who are Will and Spike?


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 21, 2011)

Spikec and Raisedbybrocks two forum members here. pm me and I will send you details


----------



## WillC (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the review Son. I'm really happy it lives up to your expectations. You'll be needing a knife roll soon.... Just for your pettys.


----------



## HHH Knives (Sep 21, 2011)

That looks great! Congrats on the new knife. and nice work by raisedbybrocks.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice! Looks handy.


----------



## memorael (Sep 22, 2011)

Damn... I just messed up my pants from seeing that knife. People who do pattern welded steel should take notice, that is a gorgeous knife. Where do I get one btw?


----------



## TB_London (Sep 22, 2011)

Just wait til it starts to patina, mine from the same billet looks better with every use. Sharpens up nicely and gives good feedback on the stones too.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 22, 2011)

TB_London said:


> Just wait til it starts to patina, mine from the same billet looks better with every use. Sharpens up nicely and gives good feedback on the stones too.


 
I have to say the most beautiful patina I have ever seen, rainbows and sparkles. I wish I could get a picture but the lighting is wrong and I don't know how to use this camera yet. lol


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been using this knife all week for just about everything on the line from shallots too sliced protein and it is holding it's edge amazingly well. I would say edge retention on a weeks heavy work is about 85% and holding. It is developing the most beautiful patina and there is absolutely no reactivity as far as I can tell. Will, you did a great job. One suggestion though on the next ones could you round off the choil and the spine a little, they are both a little sharp.


----------



## WillC (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Son thats great to hear. I have been rounding the choil and spine on my recent knives, as i've been using my own knives more I now understand the need. I will do this for you if you can post it back, or advise you about the easiest way to do it without hurting the finish.


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 29, 2011)

raisedbybrocks said:


> Thanks Son thats great to hear. I have been rounding the choil and spine on my recent knives, as i've been using my own knives more I now understand the need. I will do this for you if you can post it back, or advise you about the easiest way to do it without hurting the finish.


 
Will, I have a little tiny diamond hone for some jewelry work I do and I went ahead and used that to round off the spine and choil, it worked perfectly.


----------

